# stay at home mum



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW !!! Im finding it soooo hard 
who would think staying at home with the kids could be such hardwork !!!
Id go back to my classroom full of 24 six year olds tomorrow if i could.
Im missing friends talking to adults and yes our sex life has takern a dive ...since we addopted emily 3 and katie 6
Emily seems to think our bed is hers lol 
Love the children so much but im so missing making love to my husband with out the fear of her walking in !!

vent over i think


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I am with you on this one all the way : ) My daughter is 8 and still snuggles between us at night. They are only little for so long though. Enjoy it, soon they won't want you to even hug them  What I have been doing is having her stay in her bed during the week and allowing her one night on the weekend to stay in our bed as a reward. She earns it and hasn't asked during the week anymore. She is also playing in her room more instead of out in the livingroom. Trying to read, watch tv and play vidoe games all at the same time is the same room has been crazy, lol. She is getting more independent and enjoying the structure of it all. She is proud when she wakes up in her own bed and brags about it : )


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

We have our sons who are 13 and 11 so i know how fast they grow up, i know im totally to soft on the girls they have been through so much... but i really miss have quickies in the morning with my hubbie !!
He was 40 yesterday and i had so much planed Emily had other ideas lol !!


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, awwww that is a bummer. My son is 17 and he slept in my bed until he was 9. My daughter, she would sleep with us every single night until I don't know when. Girls are a little different, more sentimental, like to be the baby no matter how old they are, lol. Once my husband hits the bed he is out like a light, but maybe she could fall asleep in your bed and then you move her after she has fallen asleep. I don't know if that would work or not. It is a hard habit to break, even on you when you are used to her being by your side.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Shes only been with us weeks, so im hopeing once shes settled we can get back to a good sex life again.
It was so different with our own we just put a lock on the door and to be honest after a while the boys didnt even bother coming in durring the night .... i havent the heart to do that ...I think its going from making love daily to next to nothing so frustrating lol


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I think you should just sneak in the quickies : ) Take a shower together in the morning or before bed. I have told my daughter that she gets Mommy/Daughter dates, and Daddy/Daughter dates and that sometimes mommy's and daddy's need mommy/daddy time : ) She is a very polite child and just says ok Mommy, lol. I think they actually get the hint and she doesn't push it, lol. You have a unique situation with having a new one in the home. So yes, she definately needs a lot of time and needs to feel secure. I am sure you and your husband can get creative about when and where, and how quick the quickie needs to be, lol...


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been married 8 years and we have 4 kids...oldest 12, youngest 2. Everytime hubby and I sneak away for quickies, here comes the kids with questions and its usually the older ones!!!! lol I so miss my sex life. Its so bad hubby and I have to call family to come take them so we can get some loving or do it in the wee hours before everyone has to wake up! lol


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I can put up with a few quickies but wow id love to spend some major time with out worrying about being disturbed !!! Shes going to playschool next week for a hour two days a week ive already told my husband he will have to take a early lunch ha ha !!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

did you ever think of laying in bed with her, in HER bed?? until she falls asleep and then you slide out and onto hubby?? oh yea...

Yea since they are new and need to settle in tehy are scared, so it may take a while, but like a binky or a blanket....you need to set limits and then gradually take them off.

I know you have a huge heart but now you have to be their mom. 

best of luck, you know I am behind you a 100% on this!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks GAsoccerman 

We sat down today to talk about how it would be good if she tried her own bed out tonight ...she wants to please me and to try it out..now im feeling rottern for asking her to try  

We are going to go out tomorrow and buy a new night light and a special bedtime toy so im hoping that could help..

My parents are looking after them saturday so we can go out for a meal ..we arnt going for the night we dont want to leave them just yet ..but im so tempted to book us a room at a local hotel and have a few hours of loving !! well my hubbie did miss his 40th birthday and its valentines to !!!!


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL, sounds good. Don't feel bad she will be ok. She sounds like a little angel : )


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> WOW !!! Im finding it soooo hard
> who would think staying at home with the kids could be such hardwork !!!
> Id go back to my classroom full of 24 six year olds tomorrow if i could.
> Im missing friends talking to adults and yes our sex life has takern a dive ...since we addopted emily 3 and katie 6
> ...


I stayed at home with our kids, and it's very consuming. There is always a ton to do, and everything you do seems to be a thankless job! I missed having adult conversations as well. I was home for a couple of years, and found my communication skills eroded over that time. When you talk to little ones, it's like another language!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I think its going from being at home with my boys, going back to teaching and really enjoying my job ,to going back to being at home ..give me a few weeks and ill get back into the swing of things ...of course missing day to day adult chat is hard as is dealing with tantrums again !!!

But being wokern by kids laughing is totally fantastic little cuddles and even little handprints on the glass windows make me smile


----------

